
Bing Sponsorsed Search Results – Tlcketmaster-Us.com - hnburnsy
https://www.bing.com/search?q=peach+bowl&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IESR3N&pc=EUPP_
======
masonic
It gets a lot worse, e.g.

Try "raiders TicketExchange"

Despite "TicketExchange" being a trademark and being the official resale
marketplace, it comes up _third_.

------
hnburnsy
You may not see it with an ad blocker, but in the sponsored results one of the
top placements is Tlicketmaster-us.com, clearly infringing on Ticketmaster by
replacing the i with an L.

